# It's friday Night and you know what that means!



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

*I'm getting drunk!!!!*

Well that's everynight!

It's friday night chat! If you need help with chat click here


NO excuses tonite patty!!!!!!

Ron I expect you to bring your appetitie!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2007)

It's funny that you mention it being Friday night.  I was just thinking a few minutes ago that if you would have told me a few years ago that on a Friday night with my wife and kids out of town that I would spend it slicing bacon and beef for jerky, I would have fell over dead from the laughter......not to mention taking pics of the bacon and hanging out on a forum.........of any kind.  LOL

Oh what life has become.......it ain't so bad.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 8, 2007)

*Patty honey, remember what I told ya about Jeremy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## walking dude (Dec 8, 2007)

terry.......WHO you calling patty?


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 8, 2007)

That we don't have to get up in the dark tomorrow?


----------



## ron50 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not tonight glued, I'll let you guys party without me there.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

Must be full eh?  We may give ya crap about being a mod but if you weren't we would find something else!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

O.K. i showed up and EVERYBODY ran................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It was something Joe said!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2007)

there must have been a webcam.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

I tried it and it was fun. I need practice so I can keep up with the others.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for your help glued!


----------



## smokin' joe (Dec 8, 2007)

I arrived late...everyone was gone.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 8, 2007)

that means we chatted earlier, my truck broke down, & i'm drinking beer & thinking screw it i'm cooking tomorrow anyway ??????


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

It was a short night tonite, Theres always saterday night chat!

I think all this bad weather has got everyone wound down.


----------

